# EA worst company in america?



## Costello (Mar 30, 2012)

I found this amusing:







The Consumerist have been running a series of 1-on-1 polls to find out what people think is the worst company in america (as of 2012).
Does EA deserve this? 


Who's going to get first place?


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Walmart definitely.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 30, 2012)

AT&T is beyond a shadow of a doubt going to "win" this title. XD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 30, 2012)

EA is...ok. Certainly better than Walmart and AT&T in my book, albeit not by much.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2012)

Has anyone here ever worked for WalMart?


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> EA is...ok. Certainly better than Walmart and AT&T in my book, albeit not by much.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpKiPyNynU8


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 30, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > EA is...ok. Certainly better than Walmart and AT&T in my book, albeit not by much.
> ...


Wal-mart, treat it's employees like shit, run hundreds of small businesses into the ground, and discrimination

BUT OH LAWDY EA GIVES US SHITTY COPYWRITE PROTECTIONS AND ONLINE PASSES THE WORLDS GONNA END!


----------



## Janthran (Mar 30, 2012)

Ugh, Facebook..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 30, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Ugh, Facebook..


Agreed. Although recently I made one cuz everyone kept on bitching at me for not having one...I had to cave else I would've killed the next person who asked me -.-


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 30, 2012)

They can't be bad when they make FIFA.


----------



## Janthran (Mar 30, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, Facebook..
> ...


What happened to me was that everyone kept bugging me to make one and stuff..
Now they ask why I even have it since I never log on. 

MFW


----------



## prowler (Mar 30, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> BUT OH LAWDY EA GIVES US SHITTY COPYWRITE PROTECTIONS AND ONLINE PASSES THE WORLDS GONNA END!


EA is much more than that, the treat customers like shit, giving us DLC _at day one_ and shutting down servers, they've killed of a number of developer studios, etc.

Oh and Origin. Piss poor digital distribution and piss poor customer service, you never really know when you'll be banned from Origin and your games.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't know what people hate EA for. Years ago, they were horrible, but they drastically changed and have actually been doing good. Compared to Comcast and AT&T, EA is faaar from the worst company in America.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 31, 2012)

Why can't they all win the title?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 31, 2012)

Bank of America or Walmart. Ugh


----------



## pubert09 (Mar 31, 2012)

I personally have no problems at all with EA. Or the other three either!


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 31, 2012)

Where the fuck is Activision?
Were the omitted for being the clear unrivaled victor?

Otherwise Walmart would get my vote. They suck here too.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 31, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Where the fuck is Activision?
> Were the omitted for being the clear unrivaled victor?
> 
> Otherwise Walmart would get my vote. They suck here too.


Activision is fairly better than Walmart. It should be somewhere behind. Not a front runner.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 31, 2012)

I gotta ask, since I choose not to follow the news. Why is Bank of America so bad?


----------



## Frank Cadena (Mar 31, 2012)

Let's see... Sub-Prime Mortgage debacle, Merrill Lynch bonus controversy, Unchecked Foreclosures, Municipal bond fraud to name a few...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 2, 2012)

UPDATE: EA is in the finals. 
They go head-to-head against Bank of America today and tomorrow.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 2, 2012)

I would say Walmart for sure.


----------



## VampireLordAlucard (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't really understand why EA is so high on this list. Sure, they make decisions unpopular for gamers, but does that make them a bad company?

I think a bad company treats their employers poorly, participates in unethical business practices, and screws their customers. I don't think unpopular DRM, and trying to compete with Steam falls into any of these categories.. but that's just me.




prowler said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > BUT OH LAWDY EA GIVES US SHITTY COPYWRITE PROTECTIONS AND ONLINE PASSES THE WORLDS GONNA END!
> ...



Terrible working conditions for employers?
Unethical business practices?
..or day 1 DLC?

Priorities, man..


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 2, 2012)

OK with BoA
fuck EA
Fine with Walmart
fuck AT&T


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm happy facebook is on that list otherwise we don't have wallmart in australia so can't judge but I personally don't like EA much to begin with.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 3, 2012)

GE MONEY BANK HURR HURR HURR.

EA is pretty bad when it comes to gaming, I don't really like their approach on sales or game development, but i'd hardly take that as being the WORST company in America.

Whenever I am in the states I usually hear people complaining about AT&T, Wal-Mart, GEMB & Gamestop. Now are any of them the worst company in the US or are people just complaining because of their personal experience? I can't say since I am Australian. I do have a strong dislike towards Gamestop, but that's my local experience coming up there


----------



## DCG (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmm, BoA, EA, WM, and FB are all bad company's Imo.
BoA, fuck's everybody (like every bank)
WM, (don't know it as I am a european) screws employees.
EA, Just fucks gamers with BS rules and the option to take all your games away from you.
FB, Privacy is their profit :/ (funny I didn't see Linkedin in the list, as it is almost worse than FB)

They all deserve the price.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

Personally I reckon Capcom are far far far worse than EA, they're the true shitbags of the gaming industry and they don't publish as many great games nowadays either. At least EA decides to cancel a game  before telling the world about it.

In fact most of what EA does is being done by many companies anyway, just that those aren't scrutinised or as closely watched. Sure as far as game companies go they're pretty low in some of the things they do behind the scenes though no more worse than Activision but still compared to the none big businesses that were listed on this thing, they're fucking saintly.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Apr 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Has anyone here ever worked for WalMart?


I actually work at walmart. and yes, they do treat us like shit. especially the good employees. They put the burden on the good few to account for the lazy multitude. I have At&t and their customer service i usually ok.


----------



## boombox (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not American, so I don't have a lot of knowledge on all those companys, but from experience, EA are. 
I find them controlling, restrictive, soulless, greedy rip-off merchants, and they need to change.


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2012)

what, apple should have won this.


----------

